# 24-105L vs 24-70 Tamron VC



## RLPhoto (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a GP zoom that will fit into my existing prime kit. I will use it for location studio work, travel, and In combo with a Fast prime or two.

I like the 24-105L and I could add my 50L to make my GP kit. The only issue is that for 900$ I'll be getting an F/4 lens, which makes it limited in my live event coverage.

I also like the New tamron 24-70 2.8 VC because of the speed/price. The only issue is it's a tad bit shorter and Makes it awkward to pack my 50L as it covers that focal length already. I could pack a 135L as the combo.

Or I could just continue to use my prime set and I'm just getting buyer's itch. I've been getting around ok but with non-work stuff, a Zoom would be nice. 

What should I purchase?


----------



## prjkt (Oct 29, 2012)

If you really want to buy something, get the 24-70 VC. You won't look back, far better option than the 24-105 in terms of sharpness, but heavy. I have one and love it.

Otherwise if you're happy with primes, just stick to what you've got.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Oct 29, 2012)

I second that. The 24-105 is slower and less sharp. Personally, I don't miss the extra 35mm at the long end.

The 24-70 is a bit large for my 60D, but it handles fine when I put a grip on. You won't have that problem with the larger 5DIII or 7D bodies. Build quality of the Tamron is great.

That 50L will still serve you well in terms of DOF, bokeh and sharpness 

Ray


----------



## al2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Some information from Lens Rentals.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/09/tamron-24-70-f2-8-vc-issue#more-9153


----------



## Menace (Oct 30, 2012)

I like my 24-105 as a studio lens as well as general walk around lens provided light is good - you'll need to ask yourself how limiting f4 is going to be for you...

Personally, I'd suggest you keep shooting with the primes


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll just continue using my primes. Slept on it, and my primes are doing just fine.

If the tamron drops to 1000$, I'll snatch it up.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 30, 2012)

al2 said:


> Some information from Lens Rentals.
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/09/tamron-24-70-f2-8-vc-issue#more-9153



You may not know Tamron is different with Canon. Tamron provides 6 year warranty, not only one year. If you got a lens with the glue problem, you will see the problem in 6 years for sure.

BTW, RLPhoto, I also highly suggest you TRY the Tamron 24-70mm VC before you buy it in a local store or get it from an online store with good return policy in case you don't like the lens.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 30, 2012)

24-105 is ok sharp... the Tammy can be as good but copy to copy variation makes it an issue... if you can get a good copy then it is worth the $1300 they ask for... but it is a Tammy 

Try one out.


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2012)

I like the Tammy. I own it (for Nikon), and it's a really good lens. The resolution is not on level with the primes, but it's good and has no real weaknesses. I'd definitely go for it. Combining good sharpness, really good built quality, weather sealing and image stabilization it really is a great tool for events (2.8!), traveling (weather sealed 24-70), wide angle studio/ location work in people photography, video (IS!), landscapes... In the studio I don't use it much, but it's probably the lens I use the most when I leave the house.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 31, 2012)

Leon said:


> I like the Tammy. I own it (for Nikon), and it's a really good lens. The resolution is not on level with the primes, but it's good and has no real weaknesses. I'd definitely go for it. Combining good sharpness, really good built quality, weather sealing and image stabilization it really is a great tool for events (2.8!), traveling (weather sealed 24-70), wide angle studio/ location work in people photography, video (IS!), landscapes... In the studio I don't use it much, but it's probably the lens I use the most when I leave the house.



+1
80% of time I have Sigma 50mm F/1.4 on my 5D3 at home. 70% of time I have the Tammy on my camera outside.


----------



## risc32 (Oct 31, 2012)

to me warrantees don't mean much. I've never laid a finger on their 24-70 VC so i don't know, but my 24-105 is pretty tough. It's been tested for years, and has a great track record. If the tamron felt up to the task physically, focused well, and had good IQ my only problem with it would be the reverse focusing/zooming in relation to canon equipment. To me that's pretty much a deal breaker. That and the negative stuff roger at lens rentals has said about tamron service... i can't have that.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 1, 2012)

I just bought my 24-105L for 750$.

Score. 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 1, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I just bought my 24-105L for 750$.
> 
> Score. 8)


For $750, you can always sell it back when you ready for 24-70 II 

Took this shot last night, after T or T:


----------

